# Grand raft rental ?s



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Moenkopi river works. End of story. Owner is Brady Black. I used them last fall. The worst part of the rental - our can opener was so so and some of the tortillas fell apart when used as wraps, in other words they were stellar. Recommened without hesitation, also they were the cheapest of the companies that provided quptes for our trip. Enjoy the river.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd go with Monkoepi too. Brady is extremely helpful. Which is a lot more than i can say for PRO. I had originally booked with PRO but I needed to have the cooler from the rental shipped to me--a simple request---and PRO would have nothing to do with it. I emailed Brady and asked if this was something that he could provide and he said "no problem." I cancelled my down payment with PRO immediately.

So PRO can suck it as far as i'm concerned.

Get an 18ft Maravia. No need for a 20fter. I don't even know if he rents those. I think that doing food on your own is the way to go,but the logistics of it seem to be too much for some people to wanna deal with.


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

I gotta give my shout out to Brady as well. He is the man, he did an awesome job helping me put together my trip at a moments notice on a cancellation permit. I only had like 6 weeks to pull it all together and the Moenkopi crew pulled it off for us to have the most epic river trip of my life


----------



## Tambetha (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone have a number for them? I cannot find them on the Web. Thank You


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

Brady Black
Moenkopi Riverworks
928 856-0012

Have fun


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Curious, are you rowing a 20 footer or are you getting a motor rig?

The largest oar rigs typicallly used are 18 footers.



Tambetha said:


> I m looking to rent a 20ft raft for a Grand trip. Are there outfitters you have used and recommend? Is this less expensive than a new setup? Some do your food too. I m new at this ,appreciate any input. Thanks


----------



## coldandstupid (Feb 20, 2008)

Moenkopi river works all the way!
Moenkopi Riverworks: Grand Canyon River Rentals


----------



## relikpaul (Feb 20, 2008)

coldandstupid said:


> Moenkopi river works all the way!
> Moenkopi Riverworks: Grand Canyon River Rentals


FACT!!
GO WITH "moe"


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I rented a boat from REO last year, and while it was fine their service was pretty weak. They sent me with a walmart cooler too, although it did work. 

Brady did our shuttle, and they even helped us rig at the put in, 4 of his people busting their butts for us. The best part, when we got to Lake mead, there were some wacko guys out on boogie boards or something, towing behind a jet ski with the boat thing around it. Just out having a blast. Well, it was Brady and his crew. They definitely are who I'd give my money to next time. Plus, they rent new or practically new boats, my REO boat was pretty beat up.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*PRO recommendation*

I've heard great things about Moenkopi and talked to Brady about a rental awhile back - he was prompt & professional with a quote and reasonably priced. In the spirit of competition, I'm going to recommend him for consideration on a trip I've been invited on next year. That said...

The group I went with last month got the "Painless Private" package from PRO. Total turnkey operation. Everything was very well-organized with a binder of menus that included schematic layouts of each boat and shopping lists for each meal telling what food was on which boat and in which box/cooler. The 18' boats they provided were in good condition, oar setups for each rower's choice and extra oarrights in case someone else took over and wanted to row. The gear was good, the food they provided was of good quality, pre-packed and easily prepared. We had plenty of groover capacity, & the tables, stoves, etc. were in good condition. Put-in and takeout service included a lift-gate truck with two guys to help/direct rigging/loading as needed. The Lee's crew included a former GC guide (since 1968 ) who stayed overnight and gave us Pro's own orientation, then took back any items we decided to jettison at the last minute. He saw us through our first meal with their kitchen setup, turned us over to Ranger Dave and headed back to Flagstaff with a generous tip.

Complaints - the Coleman propane lanterns they provided were a hassle to set up/take down but had plenty of spare mantles. Oh yeah, we could've used a couple more rolls of paper towels - you can decide if that was significant....

We had a very experienced core group of boaters on the trip which definitely helped things run more smoothly. Everyone with multi-day TL/planning/food prep experience was really impressed with the job they did. I'd easily recommend PRO but would also like to see how they compare against Moenkopi or REO. Compared with the brain damage associated with GC logistics, having someone else provide the gear & food like that is a reasonable deal unless you've got folks with LOTS of experience who have it all dialed in to run the show.

For food there's also Cocina del Rio: http://www.cocinadelrio.com/ I've heard great things about Karen House's food pack/prep on the Grand.

Have a good trip!

-AH


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

MOENKOPI
856-0012
There is no need to shop around, in my opinion.


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

*A vote for PRO*

We did PRO's Painless Private in '07. It was truly painless. The gear was absolutely top notch:18' Sotars that looked brand new, Partner Stoves . . .. They let us select menus, which were perfect. The coolers were bomber, the menus and recipes were clear and easy to use. I'd use them again in a heartbeat.


----------



## davedlg (May 22, 2007)

Another Vote for Brady and Moenkopi riverworks here. I just got off a trip outfitted by him and they were great - his crew worked hard for us - and were great people to hang out with. 

We rented three boats from him and they were bomber. The food was great - well organized and the ice lasted the whole trip.

One other thing - when we took off the river, we stayed the night in the 'river house' that Brady rents in Flagstaff. It was cheap, comfortable, and a great place to stay and sort gear when we got off the trip. It definatly made the takeout a lot lower stress!

Brady has the attitude of doing whatever it takes to make your trip go well and it shows.


----------

